# HELP! He won't stop screaming.



## CritterKeeper (May 21, 2012)

I got my first bird on Tuesday, 3 days again, and he has really gotten attached to me. I can't touch him and while he has come out of the cage once he doesn't want to again. I am not forcing him to, just leaving the cage door open and letting him decided.

He hates for me to be out of his sight though. As in he starts screaming. I live in an apartment and while his whistling is fine and his chirping is fine, his screaming penetrates the walls. 

I tried saying "Quiet Bird" and pulling the cover on his cage down until he is quiet for 5 minutes. Kinda like a birdie time out and it worked for a while. Then he took up the habit of whistling as soon as I came over to cover him and I didn't want to punish him for that so I wouldn't cover him. 

He kept it up so I decided to cover him even if he started whistling. Then he started this horrid, super high pitched whistle that honestly hurts my ears. 

I think it's super sweet that he always wants to be with me, and I love that he's attached so early. Once he is comfortable with touching me I will be more than happy to carry him around with me everywhere. 

Until then I can't even go into my kitchen to get a glass of water without him starting to scream. He can see my front door and when I leave he's quiet with no problem. But if I go into another room he freaks out. 

I need to be able to get water. I need to be able to cook food. I need to be able to go to the bathroom. 

I'm 100% new to birds so I need some serious training advice. I don't want to break this bond, just the screaming part of it. 

HELP!! 

PS: His name is Lionel and he just stepped outside of his cage to say hi and go back in. :wacko:


----------



## CritterKeeper (May 21, 2012)

Thank goodness! He just let me put him to bed without a peep, but I think he was super tired. Either way that just means Momma can go to bed.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I would just continue doing what you are doing. Cover him when he is really loud until he gets quiet.

Also, when you leave the room, talk or whistle to him so he can know you are okay, he sees you as a part of his flock and is calling to make sure you are safe. Which is sweet, even if it is annoying


----------



## CritterKeeper (May 21, 2012)

I have been trying to whistle and it only works half the time.  But he came out of the cage more willingly today (just to sit on the door next to me) so hopefully it won't be too terribly long before he starts climbing around and feels able to follow me  

But thanks! I appreciate the positive reinforcement  and I'll keep trying it.Luckily the neighbors are gone most of the day lol.


----------



## CritterKeeper (May 21, 2012)

Well we made some progress!  He flew onto my head today (scared me half to death in the process) and then flew around the living room a bit to land on the floor. From there he allowed me to pick him up (he got on my finger) and bring him back to near his cage.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

CritterKeeper said:


> Well we made some progress!  He flew onto my head today (scared me half to death in the process) and then flew around the living room a bit to land on the floor. From there he allowed me to pick him up (he got on my finger) and bring him back to near his cage.


That's wonderful! He will get better with time. You are doing great with him.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

He'll probably feel less needy after he's had time to settle into his new home. Right now he isn't too familiar with it and really wants the security of being with his flock - that's you!


----------



## Saltgrass82 (May 15, 2012)

an important fact to remember about cockatiels is that sometimes they train humans too..if a cockatiel figures out hey if I scream and she comes, he/she will scream or do whatever behavior to draw you back into the room. Cockatiels see you as flock members, they scream to get your attention to see if you are alright... talk to him/her, but don't come running everytime he/she screams otherwise you are just adding to the behavioral issue. 
Play soft music for him/her that way it has something to listen to. Perhaps the sound of music may sooth his/her nervous tentions. You wouldn't be breaking whatever bond you have, just be setting the ground rules of "no screaming"


----------



## CritterKeeper (May 21, 2012)

tielfan said:


> He'll probably feel less needy after he's had time to settle into his new home. Right now he isn't too familiar with it and really wants the security of being with his flock - that's you!


I hope so, he seemed to be better yesterday, just Thursday he was going crazy.

Another thing I was getting sorta worried about, but it may be my paranoid nature: 

Is it possible for a bird to settle TOO soon? 

He's already WAAAAAAY farther than I ever expected and it seems like we've had him for longer than 5 days. Also everyday he seems to get twice as settled as I was led to believe he would. I was expecting at least a 2month process and he's already, I would guess, way into the first month....

I'm just worried he's missing (?) certain steps that he needs to go through??? For phycological reasons?? I don't know, I'm just worried he's moving too fast and it'll bite us in the butt later...



Saltgrass82 said:


> an important fact to remember about cockatiels is that sometimes they train humans too..if a cockatiel figures out hey if I scream and she comes, he/she will scream or do whatever behavior to draw you back into the room. Cockatiels see you as flock members, they scream to get your attention to see if you are alright... talk to him/her, but don't come running everytime he/she screams otherwise you are just adding to the behavioral issue.
> Play soft music for him/her that way it has something to listen to. Perhaps the sound of music may sooth his/her nervous tentions. You wouldn't be breaking whatever bond you have, just be setting the ground rules of "no screaming"


Haha I can definitely see that, my other critters have me trained too  But I'll work on not being trained by a scream.

I have a radio on at all times, oldies station, just because I was paranoid about him freaking out in the silence.  The little stinker got my brand new alarm clock because it's the only one with a radio (part of the reason why I got it!). 

Thanks y'all!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> Is it possible for a bird to settle TOO soon?


No, and it's easier for everyone when a bird settles in quickly. Some individuals are more adaptable than others, and handfed babies who have been exposed to a lot of visitors prior to weaning tend to accept strangers a lot more quickly than babies who have only spent time with the people in their household.

Lack of fear can cause problems in some situations, for example a bird that approaches every living thing as a friend will be in trouble if a stray cat gets into the house. But as long as the human knows the bird's personality and takes appropriate safeguards, it should be safe and fun to have a bird that adjusts easily to new situations.


----------

